
Show HN: A docker app – Rule engine written in Python - mayankchutani
https://github.com/mayank-chutani/rule-engine/
======
mayankchutani
A weekend side project. Constructive feedback is welcome. It's not optimally
implemented but would like to optimize it if the functionality seems to be
useful to public. Thanks.

